# Asus AI Suite2 Software "USB 3.0 Boost" beschädigte USB3 Festplatte



## sirkaelin (9. Januar 2013)

*Asus AI Suite2 Software "USB 3.0 Boost" beschädigte USB3 Festplatte*

Hallo zusammen
Ich lud vorhin ein paar Dateien auf meine externe 2.5zoll USB 3.0 Festplatte (LaCie Porsche Design P'9220, 1 TB).
Weil es soviele Dateien waren, dachte ich mir ich probiere mal "USB 3.0 Boost" von ASUS (im AI Suite 2 integriert) aus... Im Programm drückte ich den Turbomodus und die USB Festplatte wurde als "normale Festplatte erkannt". Sollte eben angeblich den Speed erhöhen. Grosser Fehler... Beim ersten mal ging alles gut zirka 5GB Daten. Als ich einen zweiten block von 3-4 Giga kopieren wollte, kam plötzlich die Meldung dass die Festplatte formatiert werden muss und zudem stürzte die komplette AI Suite 2 von Asus ab.
Nun aktueller Status die Festplatte: wird nicht mehr erkannt...
Lokaler Datenträger Frei: 0 Bytes Belegt: 0 Bytes
Und folgende Meldung kommt immer:
Sie müssen den Datenträger in Laufwerk F: formatieren, bevor sie ihn verwenden können.


Ist hier irgendwas noch zu retten?
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Platte nur falsch erkannt wird.. irgendwie wegen diesem Programm und wenn ich sie wieder als USB3 Festplatte "umfunktionieren" könnte, wären die Dateien wieder da..

Hat jemand eine Idee?..
Windows 7

edit: An einem zweiten PC funktioniert die Festplatte auch nicht.
mfg


----------



## sirkaelin (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Asus AI Suite2 Software "USB 3.0 Boost" beschädigte USB3 Festplatte*

Problem gelöööööst ) Falls jemand sonst mal diese Probleme hat:

Geht in die Kommandozeile, Startmenü->Alle Programme->Zubehör->Eingabeaufforderung. Hier gebt ihr folgendes ein:

chkdsk x: /f (das x steht für den Laufwerksbuchstaben der Platte)

Checkdisk wird mit diesem Befehl versuchen die Festplatte bzw. das Dateisystem zu reparieren....

Hat geklappt...


----------



## Balthar (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Asus AI Suite2 Software "USB 3.0 Boost" beschädigte USB3 Festplatte*

Solche Tools sind ganz großer Mist.......


----------



## k.meier (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Asus AI Suite2 Software "USB 3.0 Boost" beschädigte USB3 Festplatte*

@Balthar: deswegen installier ich die Dinger gar nimmer. ...


----------



## sirkaelin (11. Januar 2013)

Balthar schrieb:


> Solche Tools sind ganz großer Mist.......



So ne kleine Vorahnung hatte ich auch... Aber die Neugier obs was bringt war grösser...
Zudem ist das Tool von Asus, da kann man es eigentlich erwarten das es funktioniert..


----------



## JackOnell (11. Januar 2013)

Tu dir einen gefallen und lösche den kompletten Asus Schrott und vor allem nutze nicht die Asus Rakete zum oc die Spannung die gesetzt werden sind jenseits von gut und böse, ausserdem kann es zu instabilitäten des Systems kommen


----------

